# Работающий редактор видео - resolved

## 4le

Посоветуйте, плиз, сабж. 

Умеющий добавлять свой саундтрек.

Или откликнитесь, кто это делал.Last edited by 4le on Fri Jan 27, 2006 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hermes_jr

С гуёй - avidemux

Без гуи - transcode. Что-то вроде:

```
transcode -i in_movie.avi -o out_movie.avi -y xvid -p blahblah.mp3 --no_audio_adjust
```

----------

## lefsha

С каких это пор появились редакторы видео без GUI?

Давайте уж и редакторы звука без звуковых карт использовать...

Для справки. Редактор видео media-video/lives

----------

## ba

можно еще cinelerra попробовать

----------

## hermes_jr

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> С каких это пор появились редакторы видео без GUI?

 

Ок, не видео редактор, а video stream processing tool [backend?].

[offtopic]

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Давайте уж и редакторы звука без звуковых карт использовать...

 

Давайте.

```

# cat /dev/zero >> editme

# ^C

# lame -b 256 editme silence.mp3

# transcode -i silence.mp3 -o silence2 -y null,lame -c 0:0:0-0:0:10 --no_audio_adjust

# mplayer silence2.mp3

```

10 секунд тишины, бугага

Да! А слушать это на соседнем компе транслируя через сеть шауткастом, угу

PS: lefsha, у тебя....

/me вспомнил что стоит уважать почтенный возраст

...у Вас случайно нету собрания собственных сочинений или типа того, уж очень сие творение радует, особенно про vim. Хотелось бы ещё  :Laughing: 

[/offtopic]

звиняюсь  :Smile: Last edited by hermes_jr on Thu Jan 12, 2006 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 4le

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Для справки. Редактор видео media-video/lives

 

Смотрел.

Он(она?) загружает 70-метровый мпег около 15-20 минут.

Забивает /tmp ппмками, которые не удаляет и через относительно короткое время места на диске (10 гигов фри) не остаётся. Регулярно падает и приходится всё начинать сначала.

Пробный ролик удалось сохранить только как авишку с потерей качества.

Это лечиться?

----------

## 4le

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> С гуёй - avidemux

 

Забыл сказать. Речь идёт про мпеги для двд. Гонять в ави и обратно совсем не хочу.

----------

## 4le

 *ba wrote:*   

> можно еще cinelerra попробовать

 

После смотрения и создал этот топик.

Сохранить результат можно или в ави (получилось зелёное беззвучное мерцание   :Shocked:  ) или в квиктайм (никто из плееров этот файл осилить не смог  :Rolling Eyes:  ) или отдельно видео отдельно аудио (без комментариев).

также смотрелось

kino - не понимает мпегов как исходников. Насколько я понял звук, можно только  заменить  , но не добавить

cinepaint - несмотря на описание, никакой это не редактор видео, а тул для создания мультиков (на мой взгляд убогий).

freej - вообще чёрт те что, но не редактор видео

lives - уже писал

cinelera - уже писал

positron - без доков них не понять. Выглядит сильно, но совершенно непонятно. При попытке открыть mpeg или avi говорит, что это не move.

jahshaka - Похоже на то, что надо, но без доков не просцать.

lve - доки. С ходу вообще не нашёл работы со звуком. Выглядит убого.

OpenVIP (или как-то так) - так и не смог загрузить из цвс

может что-то и забыл, значит это что-то ещё хуже.

Собсно интересует не столько "кто какие названия слышал?" сколько "кто реально делал домашнее видео?"

----------

## lefsha

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   С каких это пор появились редакторы видео без GUI? 
> 
> Ок, не видео редактор, а video stream processing tool [backend?].
> 
> 

 

Вот именно что не редактора...

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   Давайте уж и редакторы звука без звуковых карт использовать... 
> 
> Давайте.
> ...

 

Уже было сказано, что это НЕ редактор. Специально для таких как Вы

повторяю.

Называйте конвертер - как хотите. Но НЕ редактор.

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: lefsha, у тебя....
> 
> /me вспомнил что стоит уважать почтенный возраст
> ...

 

Да обязательно. Мне за 80... Так что уважайте.

А то, что Вас то творение радует, то я не сомневаюсь.

Там все правда. И если это до Вас не доходит и Вы тут ерничали,

то мне просто очень жаль Вас. Может когда-нить этот юношеский

максимализм пройдет и Вы опуститесь на землю.

А тут я Вам не доктор и лечить не намерен.

Есть люди, которые и на руках ходить умеют.

Это правда не означает, что всем это следует делать

и что это удобно. Но посмотреть и похлопать в ладоши можно...

Успехов.

----------

## lefsha

 *4le wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> Для справки. Редактор видео media-video/lives 
> 
> Смотрел.
> ...

 

Во первых Это именно редактор!

Во вторых хороших и быстрых программ вообще немного.

Особенно под Линухом... и особенно бесплатных...

Так что если ничего не нравится надо либо пускать виндовые программы под wine

или прямо под виндами и не мучить себя.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Уже было сказано, что это НЕ редактор. Специально для таких как Вы
> 
> повторяю.
> 
> Называйте конвертер - как хотите. Но НЕ редактор.
> ...

 

Хочу назвать редактором один раз.

Блин, чувствую щас опять флейм на пустом месте разведём, не хоцца этого делать и всё же спрошу: если есть возможность с помощью transcode вырезать из видео ролика с 20 секунды по 30ю и с 500 кадра по 501 а так же наложить (точнее заменить) аудиоряд, то есть другими словами отредактировать ролик, то почему нельзя назвать (да, именно назвать один-два раза в какой-то беседе) это редактором? Не обязательно же каждый раз по любому поводу в терминологию вдаваться... там "манипулятор типа мышь" говорить или "персональный компьютер"/"персональная эвм", в то время как говорить "комп" по сути неграмотно. Вот такие как я упорно не хотят это понимать. Ладно, проехали, я тут не для того чтобы спорить, просто юношеский максимализм и всё такое... организм требует себя как-то оправдать...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А то, что Вас то творение радует, то я не сомневаюсь.
> 
> Там все правда. И если это до Вас не доходит и Вы тут ерничали,
> ...

 

Во-первых меня можно на ты, я ищо маленькая. А то прям неудобно как-то.

Во-вторых максимализм конечно пройдёт, куда ж он денется. Всё в порядке вещей вроде, у всех бывает и лечить это не надо.

А насчёт ёрничал, ну да, называйте как хотите, просто написано действительно мощно и почти всё правда... А читать такое без улыбки невозможно. Респект дедушке лефше!

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Успехов.

 

Спасибо, буду стараться.

----------

## 4le

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *4le wrote:*    *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> Для справки. Редактор видео media-video/lives 
> 
> Смотрел.
> ...

 

Информация, конечно ценная. Спасибо?

 *Quote:*   

> Так что если ничего не нравится надо либо пускать виндовые программы под wine
> 
> или прямо под виндами и не мучить себя.

 

Комментировать не стану. Но поясню. Вопрос и был задан с целью узнать, а действительно ли  ничего ?

----------

## fank

Virtual/NanDub не пробовал по вайном пускать?

вот ещё несколько ссылок:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244625-highlight-dvd+authoring.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244625-highlight-dvd+authoring.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-71032-highlight-dvd+authoring.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-407898-highlight-video.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-380848-highlight-video.html

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Movie_Making_Manual-Linux_in_film_production

и кончайте флеймить, задолбали уже, умничать на поприще решения проблем надо   :Mad: 

модеров на вас нет....

----------

## 4le

 *fank wrote:*   

> Virtual/NanDub не пробовал по вайном пускать?

 

У меня нет таких программ

Пробовал Ulead VisualStudio из-под цедеги. Засетапил с четвёртого раза, шаманя с опциями сетапа.

При старте падает. Сегодня-завтра поставлю последнюю цедегу, попробую ещё раз. А пока в виндах редактирую.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> вот ещё несколько ссылок:
> 
> ...

 

Диски я делать умею. Без особого редактирования, правда - куте-пасте онли. Вот захотелось добавить музыку.

Обидно - столько гемора преодолено и на тебе.

За http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Movie_Making_Manual-Linux_in_film_production спасибо.

Из списка

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Movie_Making_Manual-Linux_in_film_production#Editing.2C_compositing.2C_grading_and_digital_intermediate

я перепробовал всё опенсорсные, кроме PiTiVi и Diva.

Diva оказалась фор мак онли. Попробую PiTiVi, расскажу.

----------

## fank

Virtualdub http://virtualdub.org/

Описание:

http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_docs

http://www.3dnews.ru/software/virtualdub/

на русском:

http://www.pctuner.ru/list-c-capture02.html

http://www.xoro.ru/docs/mpeg4/index.htm

Nandub

http://www.mysif.ru/Files/Nandub2_Inst.exe

Virtualdub у меня сразу не запустился (пробовал версию 1.5.10 англ) - в системе  :Wink:  не оказалось кодеков

поставил кодеки K-lite codec pack, встали они кое-как, потому как ни один кодек в системе, видимо, зарегистрироваться не смог

НО

vd заработал, причём довольно сносно, по крайней мере, файл размером 70 мегов я открыл, ток чё с ним делать, я не знаю  :Smile: 

ща попробую версию 1.6.11 а потом Nandub

Added:

TMPGEnc - Tsunami MPEG Encoder

http://ru.safeurl.de/?http://download.pegasys-inc.com/download_files/TMPGEnc-2.524.63.181-Plus-EN-Installer-DL.exe

проверил на версии tmpgenc-2.521.58.169-plus-en.exe

запускается, работает, файлик грузит, больше ничего не пробовал сделать

вот по Nandub материал http://www.mysif.ru/NanDub2.htm

и вообще на этом сайте пошарь

----------

## sa10

MainActor же забыли

Он за деньги, но если не бесит банер на видео, то можно законно бесплатно пользоватся, да и кряка есть в инете

Очень сурьезный продукт и смотрится изумительно, но если честно, то я им не пользуюсь

Так.. поматросил и бросил. 

А вот это мое ...

mencoder + avisplit + avimerge + ffmpeg 

Студия нелинейного монтажа из этого не получится, но для большинства житейских ситуаций вполне...

----------

## William Henry Gates

mainactor - выглядит красиво, но работать заставить не удалось, недоступны кодеки.

так что в opensource приличных программ нелинейного монтажа видео пока нету.

----------

## 4le

 *William Henry Gates wrote:*   

> mainactor - выглядит красиво, но работать заставить не удалось, недоступны кодеки.
> 
> 

 

Именно.

mainactor не удалось заставить работать из-за падения при попытке добавить клип.

 *Quote:*   

> так что в opensource приличных программ нелинейного монтажа видео пока нету.

 

Усугублю. Нету даже просто работающих

----------

## ArNiS

Не соглашусь с мнением оратора по поводу работающих видеоредакторов. MainActor 5.5 хавал пока все, что скармливалось. Да и остальные так не сыпались, как описывается. Если не страшен ShareWare, то можно заюзать мегамонстров - Hoodini и AppleShake. Мне не так давно друзья-киношники посоветовали. До сих пор разбираюсь  :Smile:  Думаю, есть смысл добивать jahshaka и positron. Весьма вероятно, что собирать их нужно с поддержкой кодеков а-ля

```
 USE="win32codecs" emerge positron jahshaka lives
```

Может и что другое сыпаться перестанет после такой пересборки?  :Smile:  Но точно не уверен. Все в этой жмзни приходится пробовать.

----------

## 4le

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> Не соглашусь с мнением оратора по поводу работающих видеоредакторов. MainActor 5.5 хавал пока все, что скармливалось.

 

Категорически не соглашусь с предыдущим оратором, что MainActor является опенсорсным.

 *Quote:*   

>  Да и остальные так не сыпались, как описывается.

 

Не припоминаю, что б писал такое про остальных. Регулярно падает только cinelerra. Изредка lives.

 *Quote:*   

>  Если не страшен ShareWare, то можно заюзать мегамонстров - Hoodini и AppleShake. Мне не так давно друзья-киношники посоветовали. До сих пор разбираюсь  Думаю, есть смысл добивать jahshaka и positron. Весьма вероятно, что собирать их нужно с поддержкой кодеков а-ля
> 
> ```
>  USE="win32codecs" emerge positron jahshaka lives
> ```
> ...

 

Можно пару простых вопросов? Как в jahshaka сделать простейшие cut и fadeout для выбранных аудиотреков?

Где купить телепатическую траву для понимания интерфейса позитрона (учитывая, что мне не удалось даже просто добавить исходный мпег - "это не муви" - сказал мне позитрон), а внятного мануала, я подозреваю, не существует в природе? Как редактировать хотя бы трёхсотметровый мпег в lives, если при открытии стометрового у меня заканчивается свободное место на диске (5GB) из-за засерания тмп его ппмками?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Может и что другое сыпаться перестанет после такой пересборки?  Но точно не уверен. Все в этой жмзни приходится пробовать.

 

win32codecs у меня в make.conf.

Резюмирую: да пусть оно падает, хоть после каждого прохода. Проблема не в неустойчивости. Они просто не рабочие.

Допускаю, что после многомесячного (многолетнего?) рытья в сети и чтения сотен форумов может и можно вышеперечисленное "настроить", просто не считаю это решение приемлемым, а такой софт рабочим.

----------

## ArNiS

Может, здесь что-то найдется:

http://www.cgtalk.ru/~lynx/multimedia.html

----------

## 4le

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> Может, здесь что-то найдется:
> 
> http://www.cgtalk.ru/~lynx/multimedia.html

 

Увы, единственная ссылка на потенциально подходящую программу "iMira Editing" оказалась невалидной

----------

## 4le

Счас скачал новый MainActor, дома попробую.

Только на сайте написано, что он не логотип вставляет, а некие "водяные знаки".

Если логотип маленький, то хер с ним, а если "водяные знаки", то плохо.

Да и двести уёв отпугивают.

Результаты доложу.

----------

## fank

чтобы избежать тупого флейма, предлагаю сделать так:

пусть кто-нить запостит сюда тест, что нужно сделать пошагово, чтобы выяснить, что и как (не)работает, например

1. слить отсюда такой-то файл

2. открыть его и вырезать фрагмент с такого-то кадра по такой-то

3. на вырезанном фрагменте убрать звуковую дорожку и подменить (наложить) своей

4. что-нить ещё   :Smile: 

поскольку тему открыл 4le, ему и карты в руки   :Very Happy: 

Почувствуйте себя первооткрывателями видеомонтажа на линукс !!!

----------

## 4le

 *fank wrote:*   

> чтобы избежать тупого флейма, предлагаю сделать так:
> 
> пусть кто-нить запостит сюда тест, что нужно сделать пошагово, чтобы выяснить, что и как (не)работает

 

Мне кажется это оно и есть:

 *4le wrote:*   

> Как в jahshaka сделать простейшие cut и fadeout для выбранных аудиотреков?
> 
> Где купить телепатическую траву для понимания интерфейса позитрона (учитывая, что мне не удалось даже просто добавить исходный мпег - "это не муви" - сказал мне позитрон), а внятного мануала, я подозреваю, не существует в природе? Как редактировать хотя бы трёхсотметровый мпег в lives, если при открытии стометрового у меня заканчивается свободное место на диске (5GB) из-за засерания тмп его ппмками? 

 

----------

## 4le

Сабж попробован. Версии 5.5.

Понравился.

Насчёт "баннера". Может и найдутся люди, которых не будет бесить надпись "MainActor" на весь экран. Всякое бывает.  :Shocked: 

К счастью, подошёл генератор, поставлявшийся проклятыми пиратами с v5.2

Из замеченных плюсов:

достаточно интуитивно-понятный гуй

на удивление быстро работает превью

нет fadeout'а, НО есть возможность менять громкость аудиотрека локально   :Very Happy: 

из непоняток:меееееедленнннооо енкодит

из 70-метрового мпега получается 100 мб, из 300 - 500 (без добавления эффектов, музыки и чего бы то ни было)

Впрочем последнее характерно и для Ulead Vidio Studio

----------

## hermes_jr

 *4le wrote:*   

> из непоняток:меееееедленнннооо енкодит
> 
> из 70-метрового мпега получается 100 мб, из 300 - 500 (без добавления эффектов, музыки и чего бы то ни было)
> 
> 

 

1) Совсем-совсем медленно? Намного хуже чем аналогичные тулзы под винду/макось/что_угодно? Оптимизировать пробовали (тут как раз если не ошибаюсь все эти навороты типа поддержки 3dnow у amd и всяких инструкций sse123 помогают)?

2) А это надо разбираться с кодеками, начиная с экспериментов над простейшим битрейтом и тд и тп.

Ещё хотелось бы добавить: а как же всеми хвалёный unix-way? Для каждой задачи есть тулза хорошо справляющаяся с ней. Для редактирования аудиотрека - audacity например, там хоть фейд хоть дисторт наложить можно... Для перекодирования и редактирования видео опять же свои тулзы, выше обсуждали. Так что имхо любую из поставленных задач выполнить можно. А то что jahshaka не умеет делать cut и fadeout это конечно катастрофа. Представляете, он ещё и кофе не варит, носки не стирает, как жить-то дальше...

----------

## 4le

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

>  *4le wrote:*   из непоняток:меееееедленнннооо енкодит
> 
> из 70-метрового мпега получается 100 мб, из 300 - 500 (без добавления эффектов, музыки и чего бы то ни было)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Тонкую настройку не искал. Медленно, наверное, показалось из-за нетерпения увидеть результаты первого работающего редактора.

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) А это надо разбираться с кодеками, начиная с экспериментов над простейшим битрейтом и тд и тп.
> 
> 

 

Очевидно. Хотя mplayer --identify никаких отличий не находит

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ещё хотелось бы добавить: а как же всеми хвалёный unix-way? Для каждой задачи есть тулза хорошо справляющаяся с ней. Для редактирования аудиотрека - audacity например, там хоть фейд хоть дисторт наложить можно... Для перекодирования и редактирования видео опять же свои тулзы, выше обсуждали. Так что имхо любую из поставленных задач выполнить можно.
> 
> 

 

Не понял, с кем ты споришь и по поводу чего? Весь топик как раз про тулзы для добавления и последующего "тюнинга" саундтрека.

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А то что jahshaka не умеет делать cut и fadeout это конечно катастрофа. Представляете, он ещё и кофе не варит, носки не стирает, как жить-то дальше...

 

Ммм... Что бы это значило?

Дай угадаю. Ты не знаешь, что такое cut.

Угадал?

----------

## hermes_jr

 *4le wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Не понял, с кем ты споришь и по поводу чего? Весь топик как раз про тулзы для добавления и последующего "тюнинга" саундтрека.
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  А я не спорю, я просто полностью топик прочитал и понял что Вы ищете программу "всё в одном", чтобы и с видеорядом могла работать и аудио эффекты обрабатывать наподобие Adobe Premiere, Ulead VideoStudio (или как там её). Прочитал и решил напомнить всем, что тут вам не виндовз  :Smile:  Если нет такой тулзы которая может одновременно работать и со звуком и резать видео и его же сжимать, то надо разбивать задачу на куски и решать отдельно, например:

1. взять видео и утилками mencoder + avisplit + avimerge + ffmpeg + cinelerra + что-либо_что_умеет_работать_только_с_видео нарезать из него требуемый видеоряд, оригинальный звук сохранить отдельно

2. взять звук, утилками которые работают только со звуком (тот же audacity, других "навороченных" я просто не знаю, мне как-то lame и transcode хватало) обработать только звук, добавить эффекты

3. соединить полученный звук и видео

4. перекодировать с подходящим соотношением размер/качество

Согласен, гемора много, но задача тем не менее будет решена.

 *4le wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Дай угадаю. Ты не знаешь, что такое cut.
> 
> Угадал?
> ...

 

Ага. Ну судя по названию - вырезать кусок (угадал?)... это любым простейшим аудио-редактором/конвертером сделать можно, я кстати уже писал как.

Зато fadeout знаю наверняка, затухание, и знаю что сделать его можно тем же аудасити. Равно как и fadein.

----------

## 4le

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> я просто полностью топик прочитал и понял что Вы ищете программу "всё в одном", чтобы и с видеорядом могла работать и аудио эффекты обрабатывать наподобие Adobe Premiere, Ulead VideoStudio (или как там её).
> ...

 

Не, неправильно понял.

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. взять видео и утилками mencoder + avisplit + avimerge + ffmpeg + cinelerra + что-либо_что_умеет_работать_только_с_видео нарезать из него требуемый видеоряд, оригинальный звук сохранить отдельно
> 
> 

 

Это всё умеет делать кино, которым я это и делаю.

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. взять звук, утилками которые работают только со звуком (тот же audacity, других "навороченных" я просто не знаю, мне как-то lame и transcode хватало) обработать только звук, добавить эффекты
> 
> 3. соединить полученный звук и видео
> ...

 

Ты уверен, что достаточно отчётливо представляешь себе процесс добавления музыкального трека?

Я, например, 

1. перебираю несколько музпроизведений, поочерёдно добавляя их в клип и оценивая сумму аудио + видео

2. выбрав, уточняю место "старта" аудио (зависит от видеоконтента). Бывает, что муваю раз пять, пока не подберу годное

3. Выбираю место "энда" аудио (зависит от видеоконтента). Число попыток не превышает трёх.

4. (MainActor решает!) в нужных местах (зависит от видеоконтента) понижаю громкость музыки.

1-3 - это наиминимальнейшие требования для добавления звука. 4 - желательно, но не критично.

Всё это "делается мышкой". 99% Времени занимает оценочный просмотр результатов.

Представь решение этой задачи предложенными тобой средствами. Это будет не геморрой. Это будет извращение.

Это не будет решением задачи, ибо задача не победить на конкурсе анального удаления гланд и не доказать кому-то свою стопроцентную приверженность ИДЕЯМ ВЕЛИКОГО МАО, а всего лишь создать фильмец про отпуск за приемлемое время.

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *4le wrote:*   
> 
> Дай угадаю. Ты не знаешь, что такое cut.
> ...

 

Всё верно. За исключением того, что изначально речь шла о программе, которая затруднила до невозможности выполнение необходимых базовых операций.

Что ты нашёл непомерного в кате? Или это разновидность "а у меня новые ботинки"?

----------

## hermes_jr

 :Rolling Eyes:  Чо курим-то?

Изначально речь шла о

 *Quote:*   

> Посоветуйте, плиз, редактор видео.
> 
> Умеющий добавлять свой саундтрек.

 

если мне память не изменяет. По-моему предельно просто. В последних 5 или 6 постах всё очень круто изменилось, тут тебе и эффекты подавай и без потери качества и чтоб обязательно нахаляву...

Млять ладно, я понял, что мне вас не понять. Меня в этом топике больше не будет, фсем кидать в меня камни полчаса.

----------

## 4le

А вот вчера получилось наоборот: клип заенкоденый киной в mpg 205 мб был переенкоден мактором (плюс добавленная музыка) в mpg 197 мб.

Т.е. некоторые файлы после обработки становятся раза в полтора больше, а некоторые процентов на пять меньше.

Впрочем, такую же избирательность демострировала и Ulead VidioStudio.

Загадка природы, не иначе...

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Интересный топик... Ноя так понял что почти все что хорошо вы пускаете только под wine? А что пол linux ничего не нашли?

----------

## 4le

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Интересный топик... Ноя так понял что почти все что хорошо вы пускаете только под wine? А что пол linux ничего не нашли?

 

Не совсем. Под вайном не смог, использую MainActor for Linux 5.5.

----------

## sa10

Тээкс, мне это было не надо, но для проверки (из любопытства) поставил cinelera-cvs из портеджей

Забавно так выглядит, как программы в фильмах про кулхацкероф  :Smile: 

Как это не удивительно, но все довольно шустро работает, и без серъезных глюков, только звук пришлось поставить на oss, alsa не пошла.

Взял файл mpg (в avi он почемуто звуковую дорожку не видит, надо разбираться) , саундтрек добавил, получилось...

----------

## 4le

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Тээкс, мне это было не надо, но для проверки (из любопытства) поставил cinelera-cvs из портеджей
> 
> Забавно так выглядит, как программы в фильмах про кулхацкероф 
> 
> Как это не удивительно, но все довольно шустро работает, и без серъезных глюков, только звук пришлось поставить на oss, alsa не пошла.
> ...

 

Это-то и у меня получалось. Не получалось сохранить результат как мпег - или падает или файл не воспроизводится.

Если тебе это удалось, кинь, плиз настройки и пошаговую инструкцию как ты сохранял.

----------

## sa10

Cохранять...?

Если честно, сохранять не пытался, не пришло в голову  :Smile: 

Позже поиграюсь как нибудь, времени на этой неделе уже не будет, но если бы он не сохранял, то кто бы пользовался?

Надо на ихний форум перемещаться ....

----------

## sa10

Попробовал сохранить.

Ну так, без добавления звука, на скорую руку взял файл ps.9.mpg 23Мб и пересохранил

mplayer про исходный файл говорит

декодер видео: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

И выполнил команду File > Render 

выбрал кодек OGG/Teora/Vorbis

Cinelerra на заключительной фазе упал, но выдал файл 7Mb, с некоторыми потерями качества 

Наверное где то задаются параметры рендеринга

mplayer про него говорит

декодер видео: [theora] Theora/VP3

Все нормально, только от падучести его вылечить бы...

Скорее всего надо подобрать правильные кодеки

----------

## 4le

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Попробовал сохранить.
> 
> Ну так, без добавления звука, на скорую руку взял файл ps.9.mpg 23Мб и пересохранил
> 
> mplayer про исходный файл говорит
> ...

 

И ты говоришь "всё нормально"?!?!

Для видео стандарт де факто ДВД (читай МПЕГ). Кто назовёт нормальным теору с потерей качества?

----------

## sa10

да какой там стандарт?

Я дефакто на первые попавшиеся клавиши нажал ...

Качество настраивается здесь Setings> format

А вот почитал здесь 

http://www.robfisher.net/video/cinelerra1.html

настроил форматы и кодеки

и теперь cinelerra уже делает все без падений

А здесь:

http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra/cinelerra.html

позднее почитаю и другим интересующимся посоветую

"А вот торописа не нада" (тов. Саахов)

----------

## 4le

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> настроил форматы и кодеки
> ...

 Всё - это мпег хорошего качества со звуком?

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "А вот торописа не нада" (тов. Саахов)
> 
> 

 Во-во

----------

## sa10

 *4le wrote:*   

> Всё - это мпег хорошего качества со звуком?
> 
> 

 

Ну, я даже не знаю как возникает такой, казалось бы очевидный, вопрос ...   :Shocked: 

Я же вроде понятно объяснил   :Confused:  --Просто укажи нужный формат.

Судя по описанию http://www.lmahd.com/CINELERRA_data.pdf

Support for real time editing and background rendering for 1080P, 1080i, and 720p.

1080P - это 1920х1080, 16х9, это хорошего качества мпег?

Ну там еще есть возможность просто указать сколько нужно...

Только мне помнится кто-то говорил, что у него на диске 5 гигов места ...

----------

## 4le

 *sa10 wrote:*   

>  *4le wrote:*   
> 
>  *sa10 wrote:*   ...
> 
> и теперь cinelerra уже делает все без падений
> ...

 

Вопрос, и вправду, очевиден. Ответ несколько непонятен. Ты не мог бы ответить, да, и я это сделал или нет, но я верю, что это работает?

Заодно уточни, плиз, где ты там нашёл формат ДВД МПЕГ (аудио и видео)?

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Судя по описанию http://www.lmahd.com/CINELERRA_data.pdf
> 
> Support for real time editing and background rendering for 1080P, 1080i, and 720p.
> ...

 

А вот отвечу вопросом на вопрос. Где ты там нашёл слово MPEG?

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну там еще есть возможность просто указать сколько нужно...
> 
> Только мне помнится кто-то говорил, что у него на диске 5 гигов места ...

 

Естественно, имелся в виду раздел. К чему ты это?

----------

